# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  This Must Be the Place  review - The Guardian

## Dream Guide Team

The Guardian*This Must Be the Place  review**The Guardian*Sorrentino's films take place in a world of strange things: the audience is jolted, startled, woken up, but woken up into a more intense, more *lucid* kind of *dreaming*. The final moments in the American desert, and then in Dublin, have a strange savour: *...**and more »*

----------

